

Ask HN: how do you invest? - amuresan

Hello,<p>I have a sum of money that I am considering investing (in the order of 10 000€), but I don&#x27;t have a background in finance, so no solid idea of where &#x2F; how to invest.<p>How do you invest relatively small amounts of money? Is the stock market a good idea if you have a few companies in mind?<p>As a side note, I do understand the risk&#x2F;reward mechanism and its implications.
Thanks!
======
11thEarlOfMar
What do you want it to do for you? Help fund a car (just put it into a savings
account)? Help purchase a home (put it into fixed income, bonds or CDs)? Or
keep you comfortable when you retire (put it into a good mutual fund)?

Generally speaking, mutual funds are a good balance for novice investors if
you don't need the funds for a few years. I've had good results (>10%
compounded annually) with funds that have a good track record and fund manager
over 10 years. Best performers for me are HFCSX and BGRFX.

A little more modern, and I'm not sure what the offerings are in Euros, are
peer lending sites like Lending Club.

~~~
amuresan
Thank you for the advice. Basically this is what I was looking for: possible
usage directions with different risks and rewards.

------
yourmailman
Since your using Euros, check out equity crowdfunding. Crowdcube.com lets you
invest in startups. My recommendation is you take that 10k and put into into
10 different investments and hope that one is a banger.

~~~
amuresan
hi and thanks for this. One question, this seems to be oriented towards people
living and working in the UK (the SEIS program and the fact that they're using
pounds everywhere). Do you know if this platform also works for people outside
the UK?

------
edward
Buy an index tracker fund.

~~~
amuresan
Sounds interesting after a first read, I am considering it. Do you have any
resources / advice here?

